# Mullet Report 8-12 Black Creek



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We were the first one to the whole this morning at Nancy's. Got the pick of the spot (the shade :thumbup: ) and fished from 5:30 am -3 pm. When it was all said and done we ended up with 70 even. Plenty of good size to them too. Our spot produced steady all day. Others spots were hit and miss for other boats. The 3 boats to our left did well also just didn't stay there long. Water is up a little and a bit muddy. But if you're catching fish then who cares. 

Fishing partner lost a brand new pole and reel, and I snapped a fly rod toward the end of the day. He said he got on more snags today than ever before as well. I can't relate being this is only my 3rd mullet trip and I'm used to be snagged up flathead fishing. 

I videoed a little today and will see if it's worth uploading later. Been a long day.

P.s. I don't know how all these old timers do this everyday. I'm 19 and feel like I need a back replacement from snatching all day LOL :notworthy:


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That's some good groceries.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*great report*

Great report and I loved the pictures. You are young so may recover quickly from all day snatching.A few months agol I nailed 44 one day by myself and must have lost 20 or more. There were many big ones. My arm got so soar I had to quit. It took 3 or 4 days to get back to normal. That's what ancient age will do to you.


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Get yourself a seatback skiff89_jr! After the first two Days of fishing that stretch, we got smart and carried two chairs with us and Life was better.

When they are biting good, that is as much fun as the law allows. Have caught bulls there as well fishing the inside channel just messing around. And yes, nothing better than catching, smoking, and chomping down on some fresh fillets! :thumbsup:


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

That's good stuff right there! I'm surprised you were not snatching in your sleep! I have a tendacy to do that after a good day of snatching mullet, you'll be all over the bed trying to land them!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*chair*

Chair -- I did that recently. Removed front boat set and used a fold up chair. Worked good


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have an old high back office chair in the front of my boat. Everybody makes fun of me, but it sits good. I tell everyone my wife told me I wasn't spending enough time in my office so I put my chair in the boat and with my smart phone I can do almost anything I can do while sitting at my desk.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

A lot of serious crappie trollers mount black office chairs to the front of their boat....one day lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*office chair*

A couple of guys from Paxton saw me in my fold up chair. Next time I saw them they had removed the regular seats in a stick steer and installed two brand new chairs from Lowes with heavy base. They fish the Alaqua hole several times a week so the ride is only a half mile from landing. When the bite is slow they can rare back and take a snooze. :lol:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I do the same, but it seems like every time I open my eyes the end of my pole is bouncing up and down.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys. Speaking of mullet, it's almost that time of year. Walton and Skiff, when do you guys start seeing the runners?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Hey guys. Speaking of mullet, it's almost that time of year. Walton and Skiff, when do you guys start seeing the runners?


:whistling: Don't ask me. I'm new to mullet fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

a good chair is a must when your sitting in the boat for a long time...boat seats will work on you after a few hours. I like the colmean canvas chairs, their comfortable and don't take up much room. BTW nice catch skiff!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We were in his bass tracker and they had decent seats. I have a been bag on my skiff for those all night flathead fishing trips. Best $30 i've ever spent.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bean bag*

This chair discussion is getting funny. The first time I met skiffjr was over in Caryville at a catfish tournament. He was out there in the middle of the river with this big red blob on the back of his J16. It was his bean bag lounge for those all night flathead hunts.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Runners?*

Have heard the term 'runner' but it means different things to different folks. If you are referring to what we call 'bait fish', there haven't been any schools in the river delta that I have seen. I suspect too much fresh water with the river high for so long.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Have heard the term 'runner' but it means different things to different folks. If you are referring to what we call 'bait fish', there haven't been any schools in the river delta that I have seen. I suspect too much fresh water with the river high for so long.


Sorry. I was referring to Roe mullet. Don't know where that term originated. I have seen a few at times close to the season, just curious if this rain has affected them at all.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures fishwalton. That's about the best sleep you can get on a skiff.


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

haven't gotten a reply back yet but I took a bar stool and improvised this type of chair seen on the bow of this beautiful Young 24: http://www.young-boats.com/images/Young 24/092612144758.jpg

A bad back and bum leg sure appreciate the ability to stretch out when the bite is slow. I use the collapsible style chairs as well as an outdoor patio chair with a solid frame & breathable mesh for those all night catfish stakeouts. :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mullet Roe*

I believe it's Oct, Nov, and Dec when the limit on mullet is reduced from 100 to 50 per boat due to the spawing season. These are the months you catch them with roe. 
I started fishing mullet just before roe season last winter. Got some really big fish during that time. After the season is over the fish slim down and locals call them slim jims.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*chair*

Team Fish Head........now that's one fine custom made chair. If it's convenient anytime it would be great to see a close up photo of the chari.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Back Creek - mullet 8-15-13*

Fishing out of Black Creek the catch this mornng was 38. A nearby boat got 42 and quit at 9:30. This was a grandpa with grandson about 10 or 11 years old. First mullet trip for the kid. He caught on realy fast and had the time of his life. It was fun watching him struggle with the big ones. He was grinning from ear to ear every time he hooked up


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Team Fish Head........now that's one fine custom made chair. If it's convenient anytime it would be great to see a close up photo of the chari.


Here ya go, didn't scroll down far enough through the album: http://www.young-boats.com/images/Young 24/092612144806.jpg

Gonna ring Capt. Red up and find out where he got it, waaaay cool imo!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*close up*

Thanks for the close-up of the seat. That's got to be a custom built seat. Have never seen anything like that. Cool!


----------

